# Graduated/Asymmetrical bob haircut...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of going a little drastic with my hair, as it has looked the same for about 2 or 3 years now, I wanna try maybe a graduated or asymmetrical bob, similar to Rihanna's but not as short in the back.  My only problem is, I feel like I have too round of a face to pull it off.  Does anybody have any photos of similar styles on rounder faces or pictures of people that have it and it works?  This would be the most hair I've ever cut off at once, so I wanna make sure I can commit to it before I sit in the chair (or I will cry  and go home) so if anybody could give me some anonymous courage or reassurance lol that would be excellent.

For those who don't know what I'm talking about, this is Rihanna's hairstyle














And she recently did a more formal style with the same cut at the BET awards I believe





I'm a huge fan of this cut, but her face shape and mine are very very different, so I'm concerned that I just won't be able to do it, but I'm ready to do something a little edgier without looking ridiculous.


Help!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 17, 2007)

love that cut...rihanna is the best!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 17, 2007)

I brought those exact same pictures to my stylist, and he gave me the exact same cut, with a bit of a twist! Needless to say, I love it! It's stylish and so chic.
I too had so many questions before taking the plunge. My face is slightly round as well, and it doesn't give me that helmet-head look I was fearing. My hairdresser said anyone can pull this haircut off. Iy you're scared your face will look more round, ask your hairdresser to keep the style, but to add subtle choppy layers in the front, such as sideswept bangs.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

ooo i love that cut. I also love Victoria Beckham's cut too.


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 17, 2007)

i wanted this hair cut too but like longer. i have a round face so im like =/ but this hair cut would look HOT on you though. but with the color black


----------



## KAIA (Jul 17, 2007)

I think you should go for it! I personally like it when it is straight.
I have a picture of myself with my angled Bob, I also have a round face.

www.myspace.com/kaiawillsmashurhead

I'm sorry I can't post my pic. But i don't have it in this computer, the picture I'm talking about it's on myspace, it's the only pic I have by the way.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm really thinking about it, especially now that I have my new T3 wet/dry iron.  Now I just need to find someone who'll cut it that way that won't make me cry when they're done.  I'm thinking black with a red tint.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jul 22, 2007)

This style would be VERY flattering to someone with a round face.  I have a round face too and I would definitely rock it if my hair was longer.  I got my hair cut in a short pixie cut, but when I decide to grow it out again, this is definitely something I would wear.  Go for it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 22, 2007)

*Round* Your best bet are styles that fall right below your chin or add a little volume on top. Soft, graduated layers are also a great bet because they make your face appear slimmer and tend to remove bulk and weight from the sides. Bangs are flattering, but keep them long or sideswept. Go for wispy and tapered ends. These de-emphasize the roundness of your face. For more information, check out this photo gallery of best hairstyles for round face shapes. 
_Celebs who share your face shape: Fergie, Kate Bosworth, Oprah Winfrey, Cameron Diaz, Kirsten Dunst, Michelle Williams, Catherine Zeta-Jones _
Avoid: One-length, blunt cuts if you have short hair. These only emphasize your round face.
Tools you need: A great Boar's Hair brush to keep hair tame.

From: http://beauty.about.com/od/hairbasics/a/flattering.htm


----------



## widerlet (Jul 23, 2007)

I love this cut,its so hot and fierce!
You have great cheeks and I think this cut will make them pop more! Hot.


----------



## anickia (Jul 26, 2007)

This cut would look very cute on you. Go for it!!!!!!! Upload a pic when its done.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

I had my hair like this for a while, but it didn't look good on me, my face is a cross between oval/square shaped, so it was hard to pull off. I mostly used to wear my hair in a bubble, you know, a cute little bob that "bubbled" in the back. I think this would look great on you though, just seeing Rihanna's hair makes me want it!


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

This haircut is gorgeous.  It is so sleek.  Are you going to get it?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

from looking at your avatar pic, I noticed that your face narrows as it reaches your chin.  This cut would look great on you!!


----------

